# Winglock calls?!



## rplant17 (Jan 31, 2011)

I was looking at their website and noticed the goose and duck calls are nice and resanbly priced. I was wondering has tried these are heard anything about them?

Thanks!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

That's all I use. Customer service is fantastic. I have a Walnut Whisperer, Walnut long Neck, and Delrin Short Reed. Very easy to use, sound great. Give Rick Perry a call, tell him where you live, what type of conditions you hunt in and have him recommend a call.

I also have a double reed Duck, it also sound sgreat.

My next purchase will be a Acrylic High Voltage or something, to replace my Zink SR1.
Go to Goosehuntingchat.com and post this question. There is a bunch of guys there that use them.


----------



## rplant17 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok thanks. How does that longneck one sound that's what I was looking at? Is it deep at all? One more, is the double reed duck calls pretty loud?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My Walnut Longneck is deep and mellow. Don't expect it to be a real fast call, but it sounds great. My Step son has a Delrin Longneck, I really like the sound of that call. I have never heard it in Acrylic.

I'm no expert on Duck calls, but I would say it's loud. Some of the other guys could give more info than me.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

1st...Kelly, what's up? Had to get over here after talkin bout fat man layouts on the other site! lol. To answer rplant's question, yes they can be VERY load. Hunted geese with a kid on the PA late goose season where the duck season overlapped and we had a bunch of greenheads come in. He had the acrylic double in black/chartruse and that call ROCKED! Beatiful tone and volume with actually nice low stuff too.

Don


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

welcome back, LOL

Nice to have back up when talking about the Winglock family


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Winglocks are solid calls, used many of them.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I sure like mine. Looking at buying another


----------

